# Can I buy a prepaid iPad sim card at the Calgary Airport?



## PHX Devon (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, 

I have a bunch of job interviews lined up in Calgary and Edmonton next week and I was hoping to pickup a prepaid card for my iPad. Is there anywhere at YYC where I can buy one?

Failing that, is there anywhere downtown on a Sunday where I can buy one?

Thanks,


----------



## phodgson (Mar 30, 2011)

You could try here:
YYC > TRAVELLER INFO > Shopping, Dining & Services > Shopping > Boutique iStore
There is a Virgin bookstore not sure what they may have


----------



## Terry M (May 20, 2013)

*Similicious Sim Cards*

Similicious offers prepaid data-only sim cards in 1, 2 and 5gb data packages. The sim card is FREE and you only pay for the data package. 

www.similicious.com


----------

